# Natural baby pool treatment



## Solange (Apr 10, 2002)

Is there _anything_ out there that any of us use to help keep the water from getting slimy in the smaller blow up pools for our kiddies?
Or what tips do any of you have for keeping the water longer than a day or two?


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Maybe vinegar? I dump the water at the end of the day it has been used because we have major mosquitoes here. I try to not fill it all the way so as to use less water. If it hadn't been raining so much here, I would dip out containers full to water the veggies.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

There is a hydrogen peroxide stuff for pools. Don't recall the name of the stuff off hand.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

There is an essential oil combo that people use to treat pools and hot tubs. I'll post the recipe in a little bit -- I have to go find it.


----------



## UlrikeDG (Sep 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boongirl*
There is nothing safe you can do to keep a pool clean.

What about ozone? Obviously, it's probably not going to be a feasible option for the original poster, but you say there is "nothing" safe you can do to keep "a pool" clean.


----------



## Solange (Apr 10, 2002)

I like the suggestions you all have given me so far..as far as recycling the water and changing the water ectera...
We do not pay for our water so it is not an issue.

I am however very concerned about the chemicals and do not want to use _any_ hence my post. I was hoping maybe someone had essential oils combo they used like Queenofthepride mentioned.

I found ozone as well and another new product that is out there for bigger family size ground and above ground pools-not what I am asking for...I have a kiddie pool for my 6 and 2 year old, but myself or my husband can fit in it too with them easily.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride*
There is an essential oil combo that people use to treat pools and hot tubs. I'll post the recipe in a little bit -- I have to go find it.

I would love the recipe







:


----------

